# heat mat incubator



## shiftylou (Apr 27, 2008)

have decided to make an incubator consisting of a polybox, heat mat and thermostat.
i already have made one using the fish tank heater but would like to use a heat mat in another one, if i fill the polybox with damp vermiculite and put the heat mat on the lid how will i keep the vermiculite damp throughout time? would i need to spray it and can i spray it when the eggs are in?

can this way of incubating eggs successfully incubate leopard gecko eggs?


----------



## Richard2510 (Sep 20, 2008)

My incubator is made from a poly box. I have a heat mat on the bottom. on that sits a shallow plastic box half filled with water (to increase the humidity). Above that are 5 wooden rods creating a shelf onto which a plastic box filled with vermiculite and hopefully eggs will sit! The mat is controlled by a prop stat and I cut a square hole in the top which has a piece of glass glued over it so i can see in without having to keep lifting the lid.

Hope that makes sense : victory:

Richard


----------

